# Repticon COLUMBIA Nov. 5 & 6



## Repticon (Jul 15, 2011)

AGAIN PACKED WALL TO WALL THIS SHOW IS SOLD OUT OF VENDOR TABLES!!!!

For over seven years the South Carolina Reptile & Exotic Animal Show thrived at the Jamil Temple in Columbia, South Carolina, before moving to other cities and venues. In November 2006, under new Repticon management, the show made a triumphant return to its original location. We were thrilled with the amount of positive feedback we received about the show being back where it belonged. Over the next three years the show grew with complete vendor sell-outs, an addition of a third show to the calendar year, and packing in as many vendors as possible in November of 2010. Returning again three times in 2011 with this popular favorite, be sure not to miss Repticon Columbia as it continues to develop, currently the largest and hottest hot show in the South!
Show Hours:
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm
Admission:
One Day Admission:
Adults - $10.00
Children (5-12) - $5.00,
Four and under FREE! 
Two Day VIP Ticket
Adults - $12.00 (online), $15 (at door)
Children - $5.00
Four and under FREE


More Info @REPTICON COLUMBIA​


----------

